# Quitte à



## syl2o

*Je veux y arriver (quitte à y laisser ma peau)
*¿Cómo se traduce esta optimista frase?


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Podría ser algo así:

Quiero conseguirlo/lograrlo (aunque muera en el intento/aunque en ello me juegue la vida).

Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## ed-hipo

me acuerdo de un anuncio en españa que era algo como "te la juegas y pasas factura" 
a lo mejor pasar factura puede ser una buena traduccion de "y laisser sa peau"...
saludos


----------



## amelesperanza

Salut!
En español también existe la expresión "dejarse la piel en algo", es decir esforzarse muchismo, lo que nos daría:
"quiero conseguirlo aunque tenga que dejarme la piel en ello"
Nativos, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## syl2o

¡ Gracias !


----------



## Pauloba

Hola a todos!
Antes que nada decir que me parece que he encontrado mi salvacion en la WEB: Wordreference, este pagina es mravillosa!
Ahi va mi pregunta: que quiere decir quitte à en francés, por ejemplo cuando alguien dice......"Quitte à rester à maison....."no sé como traducirlo, podria ser" a unas malas......"o para eso......."

MERCI


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
significa "con el riesgo de", "con la consecuencia posible de"


----------



## Pauloba

esta es la traduccion que viene en el dicco pero a veces no me cuadra.....lo gracioso es que siempre la empleo bien pero no sé....gracias de todas formas!


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

También podria ser algo como: aunque (??)
"Aunque me tenga que quedar en casa..."

A ver que dicen los demas...

saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

hola, se me ocurre una con sentido un poco distinto:

on va rester ici ce week-end, quitte à aller pique-niquer dimanche si on s'embête

entonces queremos decir :
vamos a quedarnos aquí este fin de semana, y si al fin y al cabo no nos gusta, podremos optar por/ siempre nos queda la solución de hacer un picnic el domingo si nos aburrimos

no es traducción sino explicación, por supuesto

aunque me suena en sentido "negativo" no me parece bien
otra :
vamos a decirle que sí, y si finalmente cambiamos de propósito, le diremos que no más tarde
nous allons répondre oui, quitte à changer d'avis ensuite
espero que te sirva


----------



## Pauloba

VAYA.....Muchassss graciasssss creo que esta vez has dado en la tecla gracias por tu explicacion.


----------



## totor

Habría que ver el contexto, pero muchas veces *siempre y cuando* queda muy bien.

En tu caso: *siempre y cuando nos quedemos en casa*.

Y bienvenida al foro, Pauloba.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Siento disentir contigo, pero "siempre y cuando" corresponde a una condición _sine qua non_. Mientras que "quitte à" sirve para expresar un "si no hay más remedio".

No creo que haya casos en los que puedas traducir "quitte à" por "siempre y cuando". El matiz es distinto.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## flipemon

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Martine (Mod...)​
No entiendo el significado de "quitte à", en el diccionario pone "a riesgo de", pero no lo veo muy claro. El contexto es el siguiente: hablando de aplicar una política de discriminación positiva:


_ce n’est absolument pas sûr, mais ne faut-il pas prendre le risque, *quitte* *à *revenir dessus si ça ne fonctionne pas, dans un système d’expérimentation ?_


¿Podría ser algo como "[..]con la posibilidad de desandar los pasos si no funciona", en un sistema de experimentación?" ?

Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
...aunque haga falta...


----------



## chiche

"Aunque haya que andar lo desandado si no funciona"

Saludos!


----------



## flipemon

OK gracias. y en este otro contexto singifica lo mismo? Yo creo que aquí sería mejor "a riesgo de", o no?

_Il ne s’agit plus de prendre pour principe d’une politique démocratique la reconnaissance de droits égaux, mais de corriger, *quitte* pour cela *à *transgresser l’égalité des hommes en droit, _


----------



## GURB

No tiene el mismo matiz; lo has entendido muy bien.
Yo pondría: *aun* a riesgo, para ello, de transgredir...
Un saludo


----------



## flipemon

De acuerdo, muchas gracias!


----------



## shreck2

Nueva pregunta
​
Bon soir á tous! J'ai une autre petite question concernant un article du Monde. Je colle l'url pour que vous puissiez y lire le contexte (http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3216,36-937196@51-933460,0.html). D'abord je vous dis que je sais qu'il y en avait un fils sembleble à ce que je viens d'ouvrir, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre complétement les explications dans mon phrase: _Quitte à paralyser Bombay, nous ferons tout pour arrêter le projet de réhabilitation de Dharavie à paralyser Bombay, nous ferons tout pour arrêter le projet de réhabilitation de Dharavi_

_Merci à tous en avance._


----------



## grandluc

aún a riesgo de (au risque de)
dado que hay que (puisqu'il le faut)


----------



## morrocotudo

Loc. prép. inv.
 Fam. Quitte à :  Au risque de, à charge de, en se réservant de. 

Aunque (= admitiendo la posibilidad –a menudo desagradable-,  o el riesgo de que) pueda suceder ese acontecimiento (que uno expone), se actúa (o se actuará) sin embargo de cierta manera, para alcanzar una meta (expuesta o no): 
Ok gurb: aunque haga falta,a riesgo de tener que     
A riesgo de ser descortés, no le hablaré  (para no renegar de mi resolución) 
A pesar de que hubiera podido quedarse paralizada la ciudad, desfilaron por las calles del centro.

*On trouve parfois ‘quitte à’  employé (incorrectement ?) dans le sens de ‘tant qu’à ‘ :  *
*       quitte à* changer , *autant* tout changer d'un coup .  
ya que hace falta cambiar ,mejor (más vale) cambiar lo todo de una vez  
(aquí la posibilidad se ha vuelto certeza))
Salut!


----------



## yekeyeke

Aqui os dejo el contexto :
"La propagation de la grippe aviaire fait peur aux gens et engendre la destruction massive des oiseaux. Ce phénomène donne ainsi à réfléchir. Certains pensent qu’il faut prendre d’abord la sécurité humaine en considération dans la lutte contre l’épidémie, tandis que d’autres proposent de traiter toujours gentiment les animaux, *quitte à* *les tuer* en cas d’obligation."


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este caso "quitte à" tiene valor concesivo y equivale a:
..*.aunque haya que* sacrificarlos (matarlos) si es lo que hace falta.


----------



## yekeyeke

Muchas gracias a los dos , me habeis servido mucho de ayuda.


----------



## agalma

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Martine (Mod...)​
Hola,

El párrafo a traducir:
"La limite de l'interprétation, (ou de la signification pour Pierce) c'est la béance du potentiel, c'est-à-dire quelque chose qu'il faut mettre en rapport avec le sujet et, *quitte à le mettre* en rapport avec quelque chose, on peut également voir s'il est en liaison avec ce qu'on appelle l'ensemble de tous les ensembles."

Mi propuesta:

Tal límite de la interpretación(o de la significación para Peirce) es la hiancia del potencial, es decir, algo que es necesario poner en relación con el sujeto y, *ya que se le va a* relacionar con algo, uno puede igualmente ver si está en contacto con aquéllo que llamamos el conjunto de todos los conjuntos.

Mi duda es si sería correcta la otra acepción de *quitte à*, es decir, "a riesgo de", lo cual daría como resultado:
"[...] y, *a riesgo de* relacionarlo con algo, uno puede igualmente ver si está en contacto con aquéllo que llamamos el conjunto de todos los conjuntos"
No me suena muy coherente, pero me surgió la duda.

Como siempre, gracias.


----------



## swift

No veo por qué te estorba "a riesgo de". Si no te gusta del todo, también he visto que "quitte à" se vierte "aunque".


----------



## María_2

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola, ¿alguien podría ayudarme con la traducción de esta oración?
Pertenece a una noticia sobre la crisis financiera.

"Leur objectif est de rétablir la confiance des marchés financiers, quitte à brusquer quelque peu les banquiers qui, en Allemagne comme en France, rechignent à demander l'aide des pouvoirs publics."

"Su objetivo es restablecer la confianza de los mercados financieros...a los banqueros que, tanto en Alemania como en Francia, se resisten/son reacios a pedir la ayuda de los poderes públicos."

He ahí mi problema, no sé qué significa "quitte à brusquer". Lo he buscado en el diccionario pero no encuentro nada que me ayude.

Gracia ^.^


----------



## lorenzolan

Creo tu primera opción es mejor.
Es la que menciona morrocotudo al final del post #19 como "incorrecta?":


> *On trouve parfois ‘quitte à’ employé (incorrectement ?) dans le sens de ‘tant qu’à ‘ :
> quitte à* changer , *autant* tout changer d'un coup .
> ya que hace falta cambiar ,mejor (más vale) cambiar lo todo de una vez


De todos modos, ese matiz de que es algo necesario que tal vez se hace a desgano, que aparece aquí en la idea de "ya que hace falta..." puede ser importante de rescatar: "y, ya que con algo hay que relacionarlo", o "ya que con algo hace falta relacionarlo..." etc.


----------



## Beatriz iz

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola

No encuentro el significado en la siguiente frase a quitte ensuite

"En outre, dans ce cas, le programme ne fait aucun test sur la date du contrat ce qui permet d'appeler au mois de juin un contrat de mai (*quitte ensuite* à modifier, dans le cadre de la législation, la date du contrat pour pouvoir saisir des éléments)."



Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
Tienes dos elementos que no forman una expresión fija "quitte à..." y el adverbio "ensuite". Hubiera sido más claro poner "quitte à modifier ensuite,..."

"quitte à...": a riesgo de (según el diccionario WR), pero creo que puedes decir aquí "a condición de".
Entonces: el programa no chequea la fecha del contrato, lo que permite llamar (o recuperar) en junio un contrato de mayo (a condición de modificar luego la fecha, en el marco )


----------



## Beatriz iz

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Anniriel

Buenas tardes!

Tengo dudas con esta frase ya que mi profesora me dijo que lo traduje mal (faux sens), la verdad estoy segura de que ella tiene la razón pero no tengo idea cual es la traducción correcta

Aquí va el texto, que por cierto es parte de un tratado de zoología.

"L'architecture et les relations du myodome se comprennent mieux si l’on admet, avec Gegenbaur, Sagemehl, Allis, qu'il dérive de structures ébauchées chez les Sélaciens, *quitte à revenir ensuite sur cette conception.*"

mi traducción fue la siguiente:

La arquitectura y las relaciones del miodomo se pueden entender mejor si, como Gegenbaur, Sagemehl y Allis, admitimos que éste se deriva de estructuras esbozadas de los Selacios, *a riesgo de **volver a hablar sobre esta idea**.*

*Muchas gracias!*


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "L'architecture et les relations du myodome se comprennent mieux si l’on admet, avec Gegenbaur, Sagemehl, Allis, qu'il dérive de structures ébauchées chez les Sélaciens, *quitte à revenir ensuite sur cette conception.*"
> La arquitectura y las relaciones del miodomo se pueden entender mejor si, como Gegenbaur, Sagemehl y Allis, admitimos que éste se deriva de estructuras esbozadas de los Selacios, *a riesgo de **volver a hablar sobre esta idea**.*


Hola:
El problema es "revenir": a riesgo de reconsiderar después esta ... /aunque se tenga que volver después sobre esta...


----------



## kamilin1985

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Necesito ayuda con esta frase puesto que no entiendo el sentido de *quitte*:

"... impressionner la cantonade baragouinait  donc le dialecte des doctes, *quitte *à n'y entendre goutte..."

Si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceré mucho


----------



## chimpo21

*Nueva  pregunta*
* Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos, tengo problemas con esta frase (Quitte à en mourir), no se que significa, mi intento es "aunque tenga que morir". 
No se si el pronombre "en" esté remplazando algo o porque se agrega. 

Les dejo un poco de contexto. Gracias por su ayuda

Son Q.I me rend com-
-plètement occise de désir
*Quitte à en mourir*


----------



## Paquita

Los mensajes anteriores te dan una idea de las posibles traducciones de "quitte à".

El pronombre "en " corresponde a "de ello" y expresa consecuencia.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola,

  Propongo « aún a / a pesar del     riesgo de morir », me parece que tiene un sentido muy próximo a la expresíon en francés. Pero no me suena como muy natural.

  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## yserien

*quitte à (préposition) Au risque de..*
(Reverso-Collins)


----------



## albertovidal

Sería aceptable esta traducción: *sin que esto signifique* *que haya que retomar esta concepción* *más adelante*?
No es una traducción literal pero, me parece, que expresa el sentido de la frase.
Gracias por corregirme si estoy equivocado.
Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí *quitte à* es sólo una manera de introducir una subordinada concesiva. No entraña ningún matiz de *riesgo* o de inconveniente.
La propuesta de Tina:_aunque se tenga que volver después sobre esta_...    me parece satisfactoria.


----------



## elisa459

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, me gustaría que me ayudarais a traducir la expresión "*Quitte à tout prendre*" de la canción "Ma liberté de penser" de Florent Pagny que dice:

"Quitte à tout prendre prenez mes gosses et la télé..."


Gracias. =)


----------



## Marie3933

"quitte à + inf." = _en admettant la possibilité de_
aquí = _au cas où vous voudriez tout prendre_ o _si vous avez l'intention de tout prendre _o _puisque vous prenez tout_ o _puisqu'il faut que vous preniez tout_
"ya que os estáis llevando todo, llevaros también a los niños..."


----------



## FRAGUA

*Quitte à* se puede traducir como "con riesgo/peligro de", o bien "a reserva de", "sin perjuicio que", o aún "aunque tenga", "incluso si". Sólo hay que determinar cuál de tales expresiones conviene mejor a la idea del texto.


----------

